# Stuck without Cherries! Cannot reset!



## harald (Nov 21, 2017)

Looks like I ran into a bug in the first phase.
Jay wants Cherry, Orange, and Peach, I have Peach, Orange, and Apple. No Cherry tree to be found. Given the small space in the game, it would be hard to overlook.

Using my regular Nintendo ID, so I do not want to give that up. But I am stuck.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 21, 2017)

There is one of every kind of tree at Breezy Hollow.


----------



## harald (Nov 21, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> There is one of every kind of tree at Breezy Hollow.



Yes. I understand, but it looked like it was missing. Started another game on Android and the tree is there!

Weird.


----------

